# Bring Back the Adoption Center?



## Zantetsuken (Jul 9, 2008)

Um... When I was on last (Which was a loooong time ago) there was an adoption centre, where people made sprites and put them up for adoption.
And when you posted enough times, the adoption you adopt evolved! (If the spriter made an evolution to the sprite.)
So, i was wondering, could it be brought back?


----------



## Butterfree (Jul 9, 2008)

Possibly, although I feel it was kind of pointless and am lazy, so unless there is a lot of people who desperately want that back for some reason, I don't see the point.

This belongs in Forum Discussion, however.


----------



## Hawkfish (Jul 9, 2008)

I liked it. I forgot what I had. But, the only problem was people were putting their adoptions too high. Like 1,0000 posts is a bit much. I woudn't beg for it back though.


----------



## Furretsu (Jul 9, 2008)

Arcade is needed more than Adoption Center. D=


----------



## Erika (Jul 9, 2008)

AuroraKing said:


> Arcade is needed more than Adoption Center. D=


Me want Tetris nao ples.


----------



## Furretsu (Jul 9, 2008)

Me want my Tetris trophy nao ples. :P

(BTW Nate, I stole your upside down usertitle idea, but it will change soon... I promise.)


----------



## Erika (Jul 9, 2008)

(:P Totally fine by me, it was Tiggy's idea in the first place.)


----------



## Caazper (Jul 9, 2008)

this seems cool, id want it.


----------



## Zantetsuken (Jul 10, 2008)

Butterfree said:


> Possibly, although I feel it was kind of pointless and am lazy, so unless there is a lot of people who desperately want that back for some reason, I don't see the point.
> 
> This belongs in Forum Discussion, however.


Well, I don't think I could convince a whole lot of people, so I'll just shut up now.
Oh, and sorry... ^^;


----------



## Mewtwo (Jul 16, 2008)

I wants the adoption center back!


----------



## Flora (Jul 16, 2008)

Same.  It was awesome. ^^


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Jul 16, 2008)

Yeah, and now I have enough posts that it would be useful for me. :P


----------



## Crazy Weavile (Jul 19, 2008)

I'd like it back; it's a great venue for promotion.


----------



## Alxprit (Jul 24, 2008)

Hmm... Adoption...
Did it have any use besides having things and showing them off?


----------



## Dewgong (Jul 24, 2008)

The Adoption Center was boring. :[
Why bring it back, it didn't seem liker many people used it... Or I didn't.


----------



## Furretsu (Jul 24, 2008)

Arcade is needed! D:


----------



## Shadowstar (Jul 27, 2008)

I would like the adoption center back, you could make a limit on max post requirements.

Arcade, pease.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Aug 4, 2008)

I want the adoption center back.


----------



## OrangeAipom (Aug 4, 2008)

I want the adoption center back. I can find the same games in the arcade elsewhere if I really wanted to play them.


----------



## Frosty~ (Aug 6, 2008)

I don't really want it back. It was bit pointless. Maybe if you could have fights with other adoptables.


----------



## KMew (Aug 11, 2008)

I pretty much agree with everyone else. Adoption Center was cool, Arcade was 10x cooler. ;D


----------



## Seritinajii (Aug 20, 2008)

Adoption Center was a nice feature. But the arcade.. we want it back, yes!


----------



## shiny jiggly (Aug 22, 2008)

I kinda miss the adoption center too. I liked making adoptables with surprise endings and knowing that only one person would be able to get it. But I also have an idea to add on to it. Can you make it so that if you disown it it devolves again so that the adoption center isn't flooded with fully evolved stuff that nobody wants?


----------



## Shiny Cofagrigus (Aug 24, 2008)

I want It back too

sounds Fun !


----------



## Spoon (Aug 24, 2008)

Eh, I thought it was an nice idea and all, but it seemed to be filled with insanely high adoptable postcount, and that many of the images seemed to be larger than needed. I'd be agreeable to this for it if there existed a way to filler those unneeded things, and if you could specialize a perticular adoptable for someone (i.e. a request.)


----------



## Fredie (Aug 27, 2008)

This sound like an awesome idea, I hope it gets brought back.


----------

